# advise needed, help me sign up!



## andydis

Does anyone have any advise for me?

I feel like I am going around in circles 

I am trying to sign up for Uber and have the following issues

1) when submitting my PCO bade Uber says the badge was issued too long ago? but the badge clearly states its valid from 06/10/2021 TO 06/10/2024











2)when i click the schedule appointment/book appointment to meet at the hub it just goes to a grey screen ? I have tried this on 3 different devices?

so see eblow i click the link in RED and then all that happens is the grey screen comes on


----------



## kingcorey321

screw uber. Try lyft. It might pay better


----------



## Shane Sheikh

Use website not app


----------

